# NEMA SS2-50P vs CS6364



## jmoschetti45 (May 17, 2014)

I'm very confused here...

I'm seeing inlet boxes listed as SS2-50R that HAVE a hole in the center, and some that do NOT. As far as I know, no hole is NEMA, with hole is CS.

So, is the physical layout (size, prong size, etc) the same between the two types? The california standard has a center prong on female connectors and the nema doesn't. That's the only difference I can see.

So, would a CS outlet accept both NEMA and CS plugs? The other way around wouldn't work due to the center prong.


----------

